# BA Death company Stormraven



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey all,

Just thought I would put up pictures of my Stormraven that I did for the Grudge of Ages Tournament. Thats our local one for the Throne of Skulls invite.
It was a bit of a PITA to complete, but I like how it turned out, even though I was a bit time crunched @ the end for it.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

VERY small pictures. When uploading to image shack, click the thumbnail so that you are taken to the larger image and then right click that and copy the image URL to shove it on here.

Alternatively, with these images follow these steps:

1. Click edit post.
2. Remove the '.th' towards the end of each message, so you leave behind .jpg.
3. Click save.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Well that seems to have made them bigger, Thanks Silens


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Awesome work man, it’s very unique


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

This DC Stormraven do have a certain impact on the spectator (me)..
I just adore this piece of awesomeness , most repworthy
Btw, any closer picts of the other models ?


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

this looks freaking amazing to me. I love the design, lately i've been a fan of the lava-look and it's just awesome.

maybe lava isn't what you were going for but that's what first came to mind when i saw the pics. 

10/10 from me


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow, Thanks for all the positive responses to my work guys 
I forgot how nice it is to show people who paint and know the time it takes to do some of these things. More so than my wife who says 
"That’s cute.... but why did you put those squiggle thingies on it?" :headbutt:

I do have some closer pics of my army from the night before... as I was doing touch up work on them.

2 8 man assault squads in Rhino's with a Sanguinary Priest with power weapon, squad has Pfist and Flamer, hunter killer on the rhino. 
Up front are my Reclusiarch and Librarian Dread.


11 Death Comp, 5 power weapons, 1 Pfist, runs with the Reclusiarch in the SR


2 Dakka Baal Preds with Asscannons and Heavy Bolters


I went with a Chaos themed BA army... I figure that the DC is the way that Khorne Berserkers should be.. Thus I use them... kind of a Word Barers list I guess with the Chaplin leading the force.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Personally the Stormraven isn't to my taste but I do appreciate how long it must have took you to get the pattern so neat. Also that is one crazy Dreadnought!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very interesting. Matches the rest of your army quite nicely.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Very different and its great to see somebody doing something creative with a scheme. Well done.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Truth be told, I'm not sure what to make of the Stormraven patterns. It's a cool idea, but its kind of distressing to look at. Not because it's _bad_ but just a pattern that's really rough and violent.... Even...Chaotic... Okay, it makes sense, it just happens to be a bit too good at it.


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

i want to throw in (again) that i love that stormraven  if i could do that pattern i'd paint an entire battlecompany exactly like that. now wouldn't that be a sight *O* /drool


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

the Chaotic look is what I was going for, as I am going with more of a Chaos style BA army. I tried to keep the patern.... well less of a patern, with different sizes for the black work and no standard form for it. It breaks up the body nicely and is rough on the eyes... I love how it turned out.
I was going to do it for Tanks and Rhino's as well... but ran out of time before the Tournament so I just went with the Tiger pattern and the flat red for the Rhinos instead.

I also went with the main Black with lines of red for the Death Company aspect, as they are mostly Black with Red X patterns.


----------



## timdp (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like someone is channeling BattleTech Clan Blood Spirit paint schemes...

http://www.lordsofthebattlefield.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=69&pid=1546#top_display_media

:grin:


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

At first I thought you stole my idea of an all Death Compant themed Blood Angels army. But once I saw that it was Chaos I figured its alright to steal the colors. Nice patern on the stormraven. I was going todo a renagade chapter but after reading the fluff realized that no matter what the Sons of Sanguinius would never turn the dark powers. They hate Horus that much. Nice job though. +rep from me.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

I was going for a fluff of the Chaplin just didnt give "The emperor's peace" to them after the battle... and as such they were outcasts from the remaining BA chapters. Not that they are totally renegade, just they had to pick up armor and weapons where they could. Scavanged from battle... I just finished the Night lords book before making this force, so it was on my mind  think it was Night Hunter


----------

